# Indicador cortocircuito



## Chonero84 (Abr 1, 2011)

Estoy diseñando una fuente de alimentación de 5V/ 2A creo que he hecho bien el diseño pero quiero añadirle un indicador de cortocircuito (1 LED rojo). Me podríais ayudar, todavía estoy muy verde en electrónica. Gracias


----------



## ZUNDACK (Abr 1, 2011)

No cres que 5v son muy poco?
lo que pides es un poco mas complejo que tu fuente seguro que lo quieres?
te ubieras lanzado por una fuente mas grande pero bueno tu sabras....
para tu mala suerte no encuentro mi circuito de proteccion luego lo escaneo otra vez....
   !!SALUDOS!!


----------



## crimson (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola chonero84, yo utilizo éste, que es simple y efectivo, empieza a actuar a partir de los 3A de conumo, pero eso se regula cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5W. Cuando la corriente que pasa por ella hace que caigan 0,6V se enciende el transistor PNP 
El cálculo se hace por ley de Ohm (para 3A   V= E x I    0,6V = 3A x 0,2 ohm)
Saludos C


----------



## Chonero84 (Abr 1, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola chonero84, yo utilizo éste, que es simple y efectivo, empieza a actuar a partir de los 3A de conumo, pero eso se regula cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5W. Cuando la corriente que pasa por ella hace que caigan 0,6V se enciende el transistor PNP
> El cálculo se hace por ley de Ohm (para 3A   V= E x I    0,6V = 3A x 0,2 ohm)
> Saludos C



ok, pero como obtengo los valores de las resistencias de 2k2 y 10k. Supongo que esta ultima es para regular la corriente de base del transistor. Gracias por contestar tan rapido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2011)

Chonero84 dijo:


> ok, pero como obtengo los valores de las resistencias de 2k2 y 10k. Supongo que esta ultima es para regular la corriente de base del transistor. Gracias por contestar tan rapido



La resistencia de 2k2Ω la calculas como para que en estando saturado el transistor le lleguen al LED (entre 10 y 20mA).

La resistencia de la base del transistor se calcula como para que en la peor condición de cortocircuito la tensión que cae sobre la resistencia de 5W no produzca una corriente de base llegue a dañar al transistor.


----------



## Chonero84 (Abr 2, 2011)

Entonces si por ejemplo la corriente máx de corto son 2.5 la resistencia de potencia tendrá un valor de: R=Vbe/Ic=0.7V/2.5A=0.28ohm y debe disipar una potencia de 1.75W. Si el transistor se satura Vce=0-0.7V, practicamente cortocircuito, por lo tanto la R en serie con el LED tendrá un valor de: R=(Vcc-Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2)/0.015=367ohm. El calculo de la resistencia de base no la tengo clara. Voy por buen camino?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2011)

Chonero84 dijo:


> ....Por lo tanto la R en serie con el LED tendrá un valor de: R=(Vcc-Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2)/0.015=367ohm. ..



Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2)/0.015=367ohm debería ser Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2V-*0.7V*)/0.015=320Ω por considerar la caída sobre el transistor.

La resistencia de base no necesita salir de un calculo, sino del sentido común.

*NO* debe ser de un valor mayor que la mínima necesaria para saturar el transistor con la tensión de caída sobre el Shunt.
Y *NO* debe ser menor a un valor que pudiera dañar la juntura E-B estando la fuente en corto y la resistencia de 5W con maximiza de tensión sobre el Shunt


----------



## robin31 (Feb 14, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola chonero84, yo utilizo éste, que es simple y efectivo, empieza a actuar a partir de los 3A de conumo, pero eso se regula cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5W. Cuando la corriente que pasa por ella hace que caigan 0,6V se enciende el transistor PNP
> El cálculo se hace por ley de Ohm (para 3A   V= E x I    0,6V = 3A x 0,2 ohm)
> Saludos C



como puedo usar este indicador para una salida de voltaje negativo


----------



## crimson (Feb 14, 2012)

Ponés un transistor NPN y el LED va al revés. Saludos C


----------



## Alloy (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola buenas, estaba buscando un circuito con prendido de led y encontre este, genial!
Tengo una pregunta, si se usa un transistor NPN con el colector donde va el emisor del PNP y el emisor del NPN donde esta el colector del PNP(osea sin tocar la base invertir el transistor para poner un NPN con el colector arriba) funcionaria tambien?


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2012)

No alloy, fijate en el circuito A ¿es así lo que querés hacer? El LED permanecería siempre encendido, porque la juntura BE estaría polarizada en directa con un transistor NPN. El truco es, como en la figura B, que el transistor se encienda cuando se supera la barrera de 0,7V entre la juntura BE y enciende el LED. La resistencia se calcula para que caigan sobre ella 0,7V a la corriente que deseas se encienda el LED. Saludos C


----------



## Alloy (Abr 13, 2012)

Me estoy dando cuenta de que no se bien el funcionamiento del transistor PNP...

El NPN se activa por la corriente que llega a la base permitiendo el paso de corriente de colector a emisor y permite tb el paso de corriente desde base a emisor, en los dos casos con una caida de tension de unos 0,7V.

El PNP pensaba que funcionaba igual, activado por la corriente que llega a la base permitiendo el paso de corriente desde emisor a colector(esto es lo que tenia entendido que cambia)

Tal como yo lo veo daria igual que transistor usar. Pero claro mi concepto de PNP esta mal. 

Como es entonces?

Me estoy dando cuenta de que no se bien el funcionamiento del transistor PNP...

El NPN se activa por la corriente que llega a la base permitiendo el paso de corriente de colector a emisor y permite tb el paso de corriente desde base a emisor, en los dos casos con una caida de tension de unos 0,7V.

El PNP pensaba que funcionaba igual, activado por la corriente que llega a la base permitiendo el paso de corriente desde emisor a colector(esto es lo que tenia entendido que cambia)

Tal como yo lo veo daria igual que transistor usar. Pero claro mi concepto de PNP esta mal. 

Como es entonces?



Acabo de echarle un vistazo a la polarizacion de cada tipo de transistor y creo q estaba en lo correcto. No veo entonces la diferencia y no se porque no entendi su explicacion crimsom.


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2012)

Está mal Alloy, es lógico que no comprendas el funcionamiento con esa literatura. Fijate en los dibujos que te mando: en la 1 un transistor NPN, con la base a masa está al corte (hay tenión en su colector) en la figura 2 la base está a positivo, se satura y la tensión del colector cae a casi cero. En el caso del transistor PNP es lo mismo, pero con las tensiones invertidas. En la fig 5 tenemos un PNP como llave: con la base al emisor no deja pasar corriente, la tensión sobre la resistencia es 0V, Con la base a masa deja pasar corriente y sobre la resistencia caen los 12V. Cualquier duda preguntá nuevamente. Saludos C


----------



## Alloy (Abr 14, 2012)

Muy bueno crimsom se agradece mucho una explicacion tan detallada como la tuya.

Me quedo claro que un PNP se activa con tension negativa en la base. Esto me hace deducir que fijandome en el circuito que pusiste indicador de corto, cuando hay una tension negativa en la entrada del regulador (no tengo claro si se engancha en la entrada o salida del relugulador) fruto del cortocircuito polarizara la base del PNP permitiendo el paso de corriente positiva que viene del puente de diodos prendiendo el led.





Me imgino tambien que se engancha a la salida del puente de diodos pero despues del filtrado del condensador.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 14, 2012)

Fogonazo, te felicito por tu expresión de usar el sentido comúm. Pocas veces en el foro se usa el sentido común y es relevante que alguien lo indique cada tanto.


----------



## pablont (Oct 10, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola chonero84, yo utilizo éste, que es simple y efectivo, empieza a actuar a partir de los 3A de conumo, pero eso se regula cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5W. Cuando la corriente que pasa por ella hace que caigan 0,6V se enciende el transistor PNP
> El cálculo se hace por ley de Ohm (para 3A   V= E x I    0,6V = 3A x 0,2 ohm)
> Saludos C



Hola, tengo mi fuente simulada y no la pase a pcb porque quiero poner aunque sea un aviso sonoro o lumínico de cortocircuito, probé con el que planteas vos, pero cuando lo simulo entra a oscilar y el led enciende y apaga. les dejo mi circuito a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a colocarlo o si me ayudan a colocar una proteccion mucho mejor. Mucas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Tal vez hay que te puede servir o dar una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablont (Oct 10, 2012)

ya probe ese conexionado, el problema es que al poner el transistor exterior para aumentar la corriente no funcionaba ni la prote ni el transistor exterior, entonces termine poniendo el 2n3055 como esta, pero no se como hacer un fusible electronico, probe muchos buscando en el foro pero ninguno lo pude hacer funcionar


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Sube el archivo del simulador (empácalo en WinZip o WinRar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablont (Oct 10, 2012)

aca dejo el archivo del simulador.

Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2012)

Hola.

El simulador que usas, parece que no lo hace bien con el LM317K.

en el Proteus si funciona este circuito.
La figura 1 muestra el circuito una corriente de 3A, el circuito de cortocircuito está diseñado para activarse cuando la corriente es mayor o igual a 3.1A.

La figura 2 muestra el circuito en corto. Como puedes ver la corriente de corto circuito no llega a 4A.



Figura 1




La figura 2 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablont (Oct 11, 2012)

muchas gracias elaficinado! ya habia tenido algunos problemas con el multisim pero en la parte de digitales, se ve que no funciona muy bien esta version. En cuanto tenga mas avances comento como voy!

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 14, 2012)

pablont dijo:


> muchas gracias elaficinado! ya habia tenido algunos problemas con el multisim pero en la parte de digitales, se ve que no funciona muy bien esta version. En cuanto tenga mas avances comento como voy! Saludos



Mira esto te puede ayudar,o espero que te ayude.
Yo hice un circuito básico del LM317 que es bastante estable,entonces le adicione los transistores para aumentar a 3 amperes


----------



## pablont (Oct 18, 2012)

Me gusta mucho lo que subiste the master, si lo hubiera visto antes lo cambiaba, ahora ya hice con lo que me paso elaficinado


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola.

No es por querer en entrar en polémicas de quien tiene la razón o no.
El circuito que puse, es el que está en la hoja de datos del fabricante del regulador.

Mira a quí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/639197/ _ 
Ver el archivo adjunto 70591


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 4, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> No es por querer en entrar en polémicas de quien tiene la razón o no.
> El circuito que puse, es el que está en la hoja de datos del fabricante del regulador.
> Mira a quí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/639197/ _
> ...



Todo bien, no entraremos en ninguna polémica, lo que necesitamos hacer es ayudar y no polemizar; sea cualquiera o yo que haya logrado solucionar todo, ESO ES LO IMPORTANTE.


----------



## pablont (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola nuevamente, le comento que tengo la fuente funcionando pero tengo un pequeño inconveniente, cuando la pongo a trabajar en vacio llega hasta aprximadamente 20 V pero cuando le pongo carga la tension cae y no supera unos pocos volts (digamos 3 o 4). la estuve revisando pero no pude encontrar nada, aca les dejo los diagramas de lo que hice. La Fuente consta de 2 transformadores, uno principal que es el de la fuente y un segundo de 12V que lo utilizo para alimentar un cooler y el voltimetro que le coloque a la fuente.

Saludos.

Pablo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 11, 2013)

Amigo, sube el esquema en modo imagen, asi todos podemos observar.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 11, 2013)

hola.

Mira cómo se conecta el LM317

Ver el archivo adjunto 16634

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 11, 2013)

que clase de archivo es porque los programas que tengo no lo reconocen


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2013)

The Master dijo:


> que clase de archivo es porque los programas que tengo no lo reconocen



PCB Wizard o similar.

saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 12, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> PCB Wizard o similar.
> 
> saludos.


Aca te dejo unos comentarios


----------



## pablont (Feb 12, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, sube el esquema en modo imagen, asi todos podemos observar.



Aca esta el esquema en modo imagen, disculpeme la omision.





The Master dijo:


> Aca te dejo unos comentarios



Muchas gracias por los comentarios, es justo lo que vos interpretaste, es una proteccion contra corto y manejo de mayor corriente que la que soporta el 317. estuve revisando lo que me comentaste y me di cuenta que la hoja de datos que tengo marca diferente las patas de ajuste (medio) tension de entrada y salida voy a probar si con la disposicion de patas de la nueva hoja de datos que baje (ajuste a la izq mirando de frente) funciona.

Muchas gracias y les comento como me fue


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 12, 2013)

Amigo PABLONT: Acá te dejo un circuito que hasta lo podes poner en 0V con algunos agregados,solo toma en cuanta que yo le agregue algunos capacitores para proteger a la fuente de parásitos.En cuanto a lo del 0V podes no hacerlo y listo,pero como tenes unos 12V por ahi rondando,fijate



Te agrego los PCB


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 20, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2)/0.015=367ohm debería ser Vled)/Iled=(7.5-2V-*0.7V*)/0.015=320Ω por considerar la caída sobre el transistor.
> 
> La resistencia de base no necesita salir de un calculo, sino del sentido común.
> 
> ...


Cual juntura es??
La de base emisor o la de base colector


----------

